# Marriage proposal @ 215’



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am delighted to report that my sugar-mamma (Anna P.) accepted my proposal of marriage while diving the bottom of the Oriskany (215’) on 10/16. I flipped open my slate which read "Will you marry me?" She started laughing, but due to the amount of helium in her breathing gas, she sounded like Alvin the chipmunk!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

original, romantic and funny...congratulations to both of you!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congradulations! But I think it was rigged in your favor. You knew she couldn't get away too fast!!:thumbup: LOL

Best of Luck to the both of you.

Skip


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Insurance*

Thanks! Since I mixed her trimix, I made sure she would be narc'ed just enough...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! What time of the day was that?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Sweet! What time of the day was that?


you see, clay wants to know...he's building up to it...j/k clay...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Sweet! What time of the day was that?


I think it was around 11 AM. We were out with the "Wet Dream."


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You gonna let Capt. Ron marry you on the "O"? I'll be glad to shoot the video!:yes:
Congratulations!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was wonderin since we were out there from about 10:30 till 6:30....

That was us that Gene let tie up to him in the 32' tin can of a boat, and the only ones left when you guys pulled out. Didn't even see ya!

I need to go stop by the Scuba-Shak and give his deck hand a $20 spot for takin our rope to the bouy while we were all under. HE really hooked us up. Don't happen to remember his name do ya?

Congrats!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Was wonderin since we were out there from about 10:30 till 6:30....
> 
> That was us that Gene let tie up to him in the 32' tin can of a boat, and the only ones left when you guys pulled out. Didn't even see ya!
> 
> ...


His name is Jordan. He is an awesome guy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks! Since I mixed her trimix, I made sure she would be narc'ed just enough...


LMAO. You go right on believing that. Mouse traps don't chase after mice but they end up catching the mouse after all. :whistling:

Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I am delighted to report that my sugar-mamma (Anna P.) accepted my proposal of marriage while diving the bottom of the Oriskany (215’) on 10/16. I flipped open my slate which read "Will you marry me?" She started laughing, but due to the amount of helium in her breathing gas, she sounded like Alvin the chipmunk!


Here is a video clip:
http://www.sea-space.com/videos/BryanandAnnaEngaged.wmv


----------



## Warhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats Brian and Anna :thumbup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

good post and best of luck.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

He doesnt look to happy in the video.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*The big day*

We decided to get married in Vegas during the DEMA show. Looks like an Elvis wedding is in the works.


----------

